# Emulators



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

So I've been wondering, where can I find some emulators? One of the entrancing parts of purchasing my Bionic was the fact that I could get to play cool emulators that would allow me to re-live some fun childhood memories. I can't really find too many emulators that seem to work on the market store. Maybe somebody could point me in the right direction? I'm looking for a GameBoy Color/Advance emulator, and possibly an N64 emulator. Thanks!


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

I just started using Bit64, free in the market. All the roms I've tried work good with it. Very smooth.
Edit- played Zelda, worked fine, tried mariokart64, not so good. Other roms are having difficulties too.


----------



## ogremcfoobin (Jun 13, 2011)

IMO, Yongzh makes the best emulators out there. His stuff was pulled from the Android Market, but it still can be found on slideme.org market. Head over to slideme.org and install the market on your phone. Search for Yongzh. All of his emulators are free except for the N64 (n64oid) which is $4.99 (well worth it)


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

bmcgov said:


> I just started using Bit64, free in the market. All the roms I've tried work good with it. Very smooth.
> Edit- played Zelda, worked fine, tried mariokart64, not so good. Other roms are having difficulties too.


Ocarina works for you? Everyone's faces are fuzzy on mine, and there are red blocks on the screen. Maybe it's my ROM.


----------

